# Simple FM Connection Help



## Mickiej51 (Dec 30, 2010)

Received a new RCA Home Theatre System (RTD 317W) for Christmas and I think everything is set up right, except for the broadcast of the FM radio. It says there is a built in-antenna, but on the back of the receiver, there is a spot for a connection for the FM. It is a round connection with a small metal peg in the middle. Nothing came in the box, but on the owner's support (haha) it shows a 75 ohm cable coming from it. I have 75-300 ohm connector, but that just has a pin in the opening and it doesn't seem to go into the opening on the back of this receiver. Any ideas? 

What happens when you triy to tune FM, a loud buzz, that goes away if put finger on that antenna connection.


----------



## TRiSS (Aug 29, 2008)

sounds like you need to hookup an fm antenna (or an extra feed from an existing tv aerial, also some cable companies carry fm signal on tv cable): what you describe sounds exactly like a receiver without an antenna connected! The connector sounds like a standard connector for fm antennae...

If the receiver does have an internal antenna (but for FM this is quite rare, for AM it's possible), there may be a switch somewhere to choose between the internal or an external antenna.

For FM, you might get away with just a length of metal wire connected to the center pin of the connector...


----------



## Mickiej51 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks. I don't see a switch, but have attached a wire from one of my older stereo system, with the coaxial adapter. Seems to be working much better, no humming and sound quality is clear. Thanks again.


----------



## Squintje (Oct 2, 2010)

Weren't you just using an F-type connector on an European style connector (on your reciever)???
just curiosity not trying to loer the level on this post


----------

